# OSHA's new eTool



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have become very pessimistic and fatalistic about workplace accidents, because in my (limited) experience, almost all accidents could be, or could have been prevented by conscientious individuals (or to put in in a glass half empty vein, most accidents are the result of incompetence, carelessness, or stupidity.) You can have all the meetings, notes, signs, flashers, lights, red tape, yellow tape, or who knows what else, and it may reduce some accidents, but it won't stop idiots from screwing up. A friend of mine who has a concrete business will often say "that guy could f--- up a bowling ball." There are some people that just shouldn't be in this business or around any power tools or even anything sharp at all. (don't get me wrong, I am 110% behind anything and anyone that wants to reduce accidents, but in all honesty, short of a robot that follows every daydreaming dolt around their job screaming "danger !, danger!", I don't know how you can prevent accidents)


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, i feel ya brother...The fact is, it's expensive to do things COMPLETELY in accordance with NFPA 70E. Contractors seem to not like to pay dudes to take the time to do things right.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyone worries more about getting laid off than dieing (or so it seems) 
Almost every tradesmen knows how to work safe.. It just takes longer so they push safety aside..


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Our trade is full of people who sell out daily.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Nfpa 70e*

Zog, I know you are referencing the OSHA e tool. 

Just a general question tho. We did our annual safety meeting yesterday where we reviewed the NFPA70e. Don't you think it is against common sense to kick in the required ppe at 50volts?

My thinking is that rules, regulations etc. get a whole lot more credibility if they have basis in common sense.

Where do you come down on this?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

We had a guy get killed a couple of months ago. He was the ground man. The area was taped off. A spark ignited a piece of paper or rag...nothing big...but for some reason he went in to put it out. It was at that instant a piece of steel that was being cut fell and killed him. You never know.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

24v can kill... Thinking of the large UPSes I have worked on over the years that contain 100+ wet cells that will send a wrench off like a flash bulb.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

petek57 said:


> Zog, I know you are referencing the OSHA e tool.
> 
> Just a general question tho. We did our annual safety meeting yesterday where we reviewed the NFPA70e. Don't you think it is against common sense to kick in the required ppe at 50volts?
> 
> ...


50V is the OSHA based point where shoch protection is required. It is based of 100mA causing ventricular fibrilation after 0.1 seconds 95% of the time and the minimum body resiatance of 500 ohms. So ther eis plenty of basis there. For 50V shock protection is required if you cross the RAB, which is "avoid contact", so all the 70E (And OSHA) is saying is if you are going to touch live 50V you need to wear gloves, common sense to me. 

Arc Flash PPE requirements have nothing to do with voltage.


----------



## rganuva1 (May 11, 2010)

*RE:*

hi,

You refer osha e tool..

osha e tool & osha training good.

Your information is too good.Thanks For sharing Information with Us.



Thank You.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why an I hungry for a sandwich, even though I don't like SPAM!?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

rganuva1 said:


> osha e tool & osha training good.
> 
> .


Fire bad


----------

